# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  làm sao để mach3  mill khởi động cùng windows các cụ

## hminhtq

Chào các bác ợ. Các bác cho e hỏi tí dự là e đang tính diy cái mach3 control cho giống bảng dk của máy công nghiệp nhưng khi khởi động mach3 add vào regedit khi khởi động lại ra cái bảng chọn mill lathe hay flasma khá mất thẩm mỹ e muốn hỏi các bác có cách nào khởi động wd lên phát là vào mach3 mill luôn ko ạ sau đó cho chạy luôn như controls công nghiệp ạ

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chào các bác ợ. Các bác cho e hỏi tí dự là e đang tính diy cái mach3 control cho giống bảng dk của máy công nghiệp nhưng khi khởi động mach3 add vào regedit khi khởi động lại ra cái bảng chọn mill lathe hay flasma khá mất thẩm mỹ e muốn hỏi các bác có cách nào khởi động wd lên phát là vào mach3 mill luôn ko ạ sau đó cho chạy luôn như controls công nghiệp ạ


google cái cục startup programs của win, copy 1 shortcut quăng vào thư mục đó là khởi đồng cùng win luôn.

----------


## suu_tam

Có rất nhiều các cách để cho chương trình chạy cùng Windows.
Có thể tham khảo gần như đầy đủ các chỗ ở trong chương trình Autoruns của microsoft.
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/.../bb963902.aspx

----------


## plchmikeyword

Bác thử copy cái shortcut của Mach3Mill từ destop vào thư mục startup xem

----------


## hminhtq

> Bác thử copy cái shortcut của Mach3Mill từ destop vào thư mục startup xem


Cái này e thử roài ạ e dang muốn tìm nguyên thằng mill thôi ạ

----------


## CKD

Nguyên thằng mill là sao bác chủ?

----------


## nhatson

> Nguyên thằng mill là sao bác chủ?


thi thoảng copy cái mach3 mill vô starup rồi, nhưng khi tự động chạy nó ko vào thảng screen mill mà ra cái bảng hỏi chọn screen ợ

----------


## plchmikeyword

em thấy properties của thằng Mill là nó target thế này: C:\Mach3\Mach3.exe /p Mach3Mill

Cái sau /p hình như là profile: Mach3Mill.

----------


## hminhtq

> thi thoảng copy cái mach3 mill vô starup rồi, nhưng khi tự động chạy nó ko vào thảng screen mill mà ra cái bảng hỏi chọn screen ợ


Vâng đúng như bác nhatson nói ạ em thêm cái đuôi /p vào regedit rồi nhưng vẫn ko ra

----------


## itanium7000

Bác dùng AutoIT để làm những việc đại loại như thế. Bật máy lên tự khởi động Mach3, tự chọn file cần chạy, tự click, tự gõ phím, tự chọn file, tự tắt máy v.v...

----------


## hminhtq

Ak ko phải đâu cụ autoit e cũng kho rõ lắm nhưng ngày còn trẻ trâu e hay dùng tôl này để autogame nên nếu như thế thì mất nhiều công đoạn hơn cơ ạ liệu có cách nào chỉ cài nguyên mach3 mill ko thêm lathe hay plashma nhỉ trước e dùng cái mach3 ver cổ cổ nó cho vào thẳng mach3 mill luôn mỗi tội cái đấy cổ quá ko có plugin nên ko sài đc

----------


## CKD

Chẵng biết. Chưa gặp trường hợp này bao giờ.
Cứ copy nguyên cái shortcut Mach3 Mill vào folder startup là xong. Chưa thấy ai report là không vào được Mill cả.

À, v3.42 cho đến bản mới nhất đều Ok hết.

----------

